# آلام المسيح والقصة الحقيقية لعيسى عليه ا&#1604



## اليكس المسلمه (11 نوفمبر 2005)

*آلام المسيح والقصة الحقيقية لعيسى عليه ا&#1604*

بعد ان ذاع صيت الفلم المسمى بآلام المسيح والذي يصور صلب المسيح ... وجب التذكير بإعجاز محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم!!؟

ومن أنباء الأولين التي ظل الناس في شك من حقيقة أمرها القصة التي تذكر صلب عيسى عليه السلام كما في الأناجيل عند النصارى ، فقد شهد قوم عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك جماهير الرومان حادثة صلبه ، ولم يساورهم شك في أن عيسى عليه السلام قتل وصلب. 

إلا أن الحواريين شاهدوا عيسى عليه السلام بعد حادثة الصلب المزعوم حياً، كما ورد ذلك في إنجيل لوقا1)" وفيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا أنهم نظروا روحاً. فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين. ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم. انظروا يديّ ورجليّ إني أنا هو. جسّوني وانظروا فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي. 

وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه. وبينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبون قال لهم أعندكم ههنا طعام ؟ فناولوه جزءاً من سمك مشوي وشيئاً من شهد عسل. فأخذ وأكل قدامهم ". وقد أصبح الجميع في حيرة من حقيقة الأمر، فالناس يقولون : إنه صلب وقد رأوا ذلك رأي العين، والحواريون يقولون : إنهم قابلوه بعد حادثة الصلب المزعوم بجسده وروحه حياً يرزق .

ولم يجدوا تفسيراً لهذا التناقض إلا قولهم : إنه صلب ومات ودفن ثم بعث من بين الأموات ، ولكن القرآن الكريم جاء ليكشف عن هذا السر ويزيل ذلك الغموض فقال تعالى: ﴿ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158). 

فالحقيقة أن الذي صلب هو الشبه، فالذين قالوا : "رأيناه مصلوباً" أخبروا بما رأوا إذ ظنوا الشبه هو عيسى عليه السلام نفسه ، والذين قالوا : "رأيناه بعد الحادثة" هم على حق، لأنه لم يصلب ، وأتى القرآن الكريم بالعلم الذي يكشف الحقيقة ويخرج الناس من الاختلاف(2) وهذا النوع من الإعجاز يعد من أدلة صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأن القصة وقعت بعيدة عن زمن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصار أهلها في ارتباك وحيرة، ويأتي نبي أمي في أمة أمية بعد قرون يكشف لهم السر ويبين لهم التفسير الحقيقي للمشاهدات التي تبدو متناقضة ، فيرفع عنها التناقض ويزيل الإشكال. 

وهذا دليل على أن هذا العلم الذي جاء علي يد النبي الأمي لا يمكن أن يكون إلا من عند الله .وبعد اعتناق العدد الكثير من الأحبار والرهبان الإسلام طوال التاريخ إقراراً بصدق ما جاء في القرآن من خبر صادق عن التاريخ الصحيح للرسل وأتباعهم ، والذي جاء على يد نبي أمي ليس في ثقافة قومه شئ من هذه الأخبار . 

المصدر: 

موقع الإيمان على شبكة الإنترنت تصميم مركز بحوث جامعة الإيمان بإشراف الشيخ عبد المجيد الزنداني . . 

المراجع : 

(1) إصحاح 24 فقرة – 36 – 43 .
(2) لقد أورد الأستاذ أحمد ديدات في كتابه " مسألة صلب المسيح بين الحقيقة والافتراء " ثلاثين نقطة استخلصها من أسفار الأناجيل المختلفة من بين أدلة أخرى تفند فرية صلب المسيح عليه السلام وتؤكد ما أقره القرآن الكريم بشأن الحادثة .


----------



## Messias (18 نوفمبر 2005)

فعلا قصه جميله جدا 


وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)﴾ (النساء:157-158). 


فعلا يا اليكس 


ما قتلوه و ماصلبوه  









هم كان فى ايديهم ايه يا عينى 

اللى صلبوه و قتلوه هما الرومان مش اليهود 



شبه لهم طبعا لازم يشبه لهم 





لانه الحقيقه لغايه دلواقتى لسه ماأنهوش دعوته !





وهذا النوع من الإعجاز يعد من أدلة صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأن القصة وقعت بعيدة عن زمن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصار أهلها في ارتباك وحيرة، ويأتي نبي أمي في أمة أمية بعد قرون يكشف لهم السر ويبين لهم التفسير الحقيقي للمشاهدات التي تبدو متناقضة ، فيرفع عنها التناقض ويزيل الإشكال. 





فعلا جميل جدا 



تسدقوا يا جماعه كتر الحكاوى مع اليهود و النصارى 



بتخلى الواحد بيفكر كتير و بيحاول يشوف حل للخلاف 




و فعلا حل المشكله 


و قال 


وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا(157)بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا(158)


ريح الجنبين عشان الخلاف مايعدش تانى


----------



## عالي الهمة (18 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه


شكراً لك على التوضيح ..​


----------



## استفانوس (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*اية توضيح تشكر
كان الكلام كله*


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2005)

ولا يهمك فريد هو فقط يريد ان يستفز الطرف الثاني باوهامه ان الموضوع كبير و ما في رد عليه

لان ما تشوف غير رده بكلمتين


----------



## ma7aba (23 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكسي المسلمة هيك بالسعودية بيضحكوا على عقلكن هلا بربك انت قارء شي من الأنجيل ولا آخذ الموضوع مثل ماعلموك ياه بدون ماتتأكد


----------



## makakola (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة

الأخت العزيزة اليكس المسلمه

شكرا على موضوعك القيم وهو فعلا سيفتح أعين كثيرين
لكن لى سؤال لو سمحت


			
				اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		


 انظروا يديّ ورجليّ إني أنا هو

أنقر للتوسيع...

لماذا قال المسيح أنظروا يدى ورجلى، فهو يقول بعدها إنى أنا هو، فكان من المنطقى أن يقول أنظروا لوجهى
فهل يعرف الإنسان من يديه وقدميه أم من وجهه

المنطقى أن يقول أنظروا لى أو أنظروا لوجهى، فأنا هو
لكنه قال أنظروا يدى وقدمى، فماذا بيديه وقدميه يدل عليه، وهل لا يعرف الشخص إلا من يديه وقدميه؟

شكرا لك مقدما

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## Muneer (24 نوفمبر 2005)

makakola قال:
			
		

> *الإخوة الأحباء
> 
> سلام ونعمة
> 
> ...



سؤال جميل وحلو منك 

نبدأ لماذا قال انظرو الى يدي ؟

لان الشخص الذي صلب اقصد شبه المسيح غرسة المسامير في يديه ..

واراد ان يريهم يده حتى يتأكدو انه لم يصلب ..

وبالنسبة للرجل ايضاً خرسة المسامير في الرجل .. وهو يريهم  انها لم يصلب وهذا دليل وثبات لهم..

فهل يعرف الإنسان من يديه وقدميه أم من وجهه

طبعاً يعرف من وجه  اكيد هل اذا رأيت جث مقطوة الراس على تتعرف عليها  طبعا لا..

لكن بالنسبة لهذه الحادثة فالراس لم يصبه شيء وهو واضح  امامهم ..اقصد لم يصلب الرأس مع الجسد.

مثال اذا جاء شخص هل ستنظر الى وجه  ام رجله  ام يديه اكيد ان نظرك سيوجه الى وجه الشخص 

الشاهد في الكلام انه اراد ان يبين لهم انه لم يصلب وانه مازال حياً يرزق 

تحيايتي

سلااااااااااااااااام .


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> سؤال جميل وحلو منك
> 
> نبدأ لماذا قال انظرو الى يدي ؟
> 
> ...




اين دليلك على هذا الكلام؟ اي النص الي يوضح ذلك؟ ام هو استنتاجك الشخصي؟؟

فكلامك اخي الحبيب غير امين, لان لو التلاميذ عرفوا ان المسيح صلب فاكيد ان رأوا رجليه و يديه غير مثقوبة سوف يوهمهم بانه ليس هو, و لول التلاميذ عرفوا انه لم يصلب ما كان خافوا عندما رأوه و لا كان في داعي لان يظهر لهم ايديه الغير مثقوبة, بعدين لو تقرأ النص كاملا حتلاقي ان المسيح قد قام من الموت في اليوم الثالث, اي الموت كان نتاج الصلب.
و الشئ نفسه ينطبق على الرجلين

اتمنى ان تكون الصورة واضحة لك الان فيمكن انت لم تقرأ النص اصلاو و انما هو خبر متناقل, المهم انتظر ردك بخصوص هذا الشأن


و طلب صغير, لو بتستشهد بنص, يا ريت لو تذكر تفسيره و لا تفسر من كيفك, لان ها اسلوبنا بالتعامل بالقران


----------



## ma7aba (24 نوفمبر 2005)

> سؤال جميل وحلو منك
> 
> نبدأ لماذا قال انظرو الى يدي ؟
> 
> ...


مشكلة الأخ المسلم مشكلة ازلية هي عدم القرآءة فلو قرأ الآية من الأنجيل لما تكلم بهذا 
وبناء على هذا اورد له الآية كاملة
1. ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر أتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي أعددنه ومعهنّ اناس.
2  فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر.
3  فدخلن ولم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع.
4  وفيما هنّ محتارات في ذلك اذا رجلان وقفا بهنّ بثياب براقة.
5  واذ كنّ خائفات ومنكسات وجوههنّ الى الارض قالا لهنّ.لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات.
6  ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام.اذكرن كيف كلمكنّ وهو بعد في الجليل
7  قائلا انه ينبغي ان يسلّم ابن الانسان في ايدي اناس خطاة ويصلب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.
8  فتذكرن كلامه.
9  ورجعن من القبر واخبرن الاحد عشر وجميع الباقين بهذا كله.
10  وكانت مريم المجدلية ويونّا ومريم ام يعقوب والباقيات معهنّ اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل.
11  فتراءى كلامهنّ لهم كالهذيان ولم يصدقوهنّ.
12  فقام بطرس وركض الى القبر فانحنى ونظر الاكفان موضوعة وحدها فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان
13. واذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس.
14  وكانا يتكلمان بعضهما مع بعض عن جميع هذه الحوادث.
15  وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه وكان يمشي معهما.
16  ولكن أمسكت اعينهما عن معرفته.
17  فقال لهما ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وانتما ماشيان عابسين.
18  فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم ولم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام.
19  فقال لهما وما هي.فقالا المختصة بيسوع الناصري الذي كان انسانا نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول امام الله وجميع الشعب.
20  كيف اسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه.
21  ونحن كنا نرجو انه هو المزمع ان يفدي اسرائيل.ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة ايام منذ حدث ذلك.
22  بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كنّ باكرا عند القبر.
23  ولما لم يجدن جسده أتين قائلات انهنّ رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حيّ.
24  ومضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت ايضا النساء واما هو فلم يروه.
25  فقال لهما ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء.
26  أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده.
27  ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب
28  ثم اقتربوا الى القرية التي كانا منطلقين اليها وهو تظاهر كانه منطلق الى مكان ابعد.
29  فالزماه قائلين امكث معنا لانه نحو المساء وقد مال النهار.فدخل ليمكث معهما.
30  فلما اتكأ معهما اخذ خبزا وبارك وكسّر وناولهما.
31  فانفتحت اعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفى عنهما.
32  فقال بعضهما لبعض ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا اذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق ويوضح لنا الكتب.
33  فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا الى اورشليم ووجدا الاحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين معهم
34  وهم يقولون ان الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان.
35  واما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز
36. وفيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم سلام لكم.
37  فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا انهم نظروا روحا.
38  فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم.
39  انظروا يديّ ورجليّ اني انا هو.جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي.
40  وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه.
41  وبينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبين قال لهم أعندكم ههنا طعام.
42  فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي وشيئا من شهد عسل.
43  فأخذ وأكل قدامهم
44  وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وانا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والانبياء والمزامير.
45  حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.
46  وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
47  وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدأ من اورشليم.
48  وانتم شهود لذلك.
49  وها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي.فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي
50. واخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا.ورفع يديه وباركهم.
51  وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم وأصعد الى السماء.
52  فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم.
53  وكانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبّحون ويباركون الله آمين
(SVD)



عزيزي المسلم الآيات الموجودة بالأحمر تفند الرواية الخاصة بشيوخكم الذين يعتمدون بتشويههم على عدم قرآئتكم للإنجيل
الرب يحميكم


----------



## استفانوس (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*الرب يبارك حياتك
يااخونا محبة*


----------

